# Hang onto you wallets!!



## Ken N Tx (Mar 8, 2018)

Just got my Home owners insurance!!! Went up 20%!! I had heard that insurance companies would be raising all rates to help pay for all the natural disasters from 2017!!


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 8, 2018)

20 percent. That's huge.And if natural disasters drop you get a discount right? Sarcasm.


----------



## James (Mar 8, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 8, 2018)

Ours renews in June; we shall be prepared to bend over since we live in Houston.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 8, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Just got my Home owners insurance!!! Went up 20%!! I had heard that insurance companies would be raising all rates to help pay for all the natural disasters from 2017!!



And....that probably doesn't include the huge expenses that will be added with the "Noreasterns" that have hit the NE in recent weeks.  There are thousands of people without power for more than two weeks in that area, and hundreds of homes damages by falling trees, etc.  This has been a brutal Winter for areas east of the Mississippi, and I've seen estimates as high as 500 Billion dollars damage from Houston to Boston in the past 6 months.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 9, 2018)

My homeowners insurance went up too, but I actually used it for the first time after 30 years with the company. The insurance paid $11,500 for the damage to  the house and the repairs I had done cost $8,900.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Just got my Home owners insurance!!! Went up 20%!! I had heard that insurance companies would be raising all rates to help pay for all the natural disasters from 2017!!



Shop around, you'll find something better. Insurance companies rely on the fact most of us are too lazy to switch and just pony up the higher rates.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 15, 2018)

garyt1957 said:


> Shop around, you'll find something better. Insurance companies rely on the fact most of us are too lazy to switch and just pony up the higher rates.


I am, so far I got it down to $500 a year less!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2018)

I was surprised that my homeowners insurance went down by about $52 last year. Maybe that discount will offset any rise in premiums so that I still won't be paying anymore than I did a couple of years ago.


----------



## Colleen (Apr 16, 2018)

Our homeowners insurance didn't go up BUT our car insurance did...again! We live in a small town but Interstate 40 runs right through here and there's a ton of traffic and lots of fender-benders. We live outside of town about 15 miles and haven't had an accident in 10 years (my fault  ). We have a new car and average about 6,000 miles a year. 

When we got our bill for the next 6 months, it went up about $50. I started calling around and, yes, I could get lower car insurance, but our homeowners would go up quite a bit from what we have now, so it actually came out about the same as what we have. 

I firmly believe age has a lot to do with it. They don't tell you that, but I think it matters what your rates will be.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 16, 2018)

My car insurance has actually come down -- a lot of that may be the fact that I don't drive nearly as much as I did when I was working and going back and forth every day.


----------



## wvnewbie (Apr 16, 2018)

Yes, my homeowners jumped 20% -- Did a bit of shopping and no real savings.  Biggest savings come from doing all your insurance with thee same company; i.e., both auto & home.


----------



## KingsX (Apr 16, 2018)

.

I just received my Dallas County home appraisal [for property tax purposes.]  It went up whopping 25 percent !!

I am already drafting a protest letter.


----------

